# Inappropriate conversations



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:








Red flag #2

I pull up where Trip dogg was standing and the first thing he says to me after getting in my car, "Hey, so the last driver cancelled on me and I got charged, how do I get that money back?"

Little did he know I was that driver  but I didn't cancelled on him. I was already driving to his location and got a, "Rider cancelled" notification. The two minutes had already gone by and I got the cancellation fee.

The guy scrolled through his list of drivers to find that driver and found me. When he realized it was me there's was an awkward silence He didn't bring it up anymore.

We start our trip and see that he's going to an adult depot. Red flag #3 but whatever I don't judge. It's somewhat of a long trip about 30 minutes for someone just to go buy an adult video, kind of odd  Tripp dog starts asking me questions and I'm just thinking...here we go again with the personal questions

He asked if I had a boyfriend or husband etc. I told him I was married so he would stop with these questions, but it really didn't mattered 

He started telling me about the time he was married to someone and how after so many years the sparks were gone. He asked me if sometimes I felt that way too. I just went along with it with some short answers, uh huh, okay, yeah, no etc. Maybe he would get my hint and keep quiet.

That didn't happen and he continued his conversation getting more into the inappropriate territory. He said that my husband was a lucky man for having such a sexy woman and a very exotic wife. He continued, "If you were my wife I would be touching and making love to you every night...if your man doesn't already do that to you then he has got to be the dumbest man alive."

Tripp dog then asked me if I ever been with a black man. I told him I have a good friend that's black and he's a man. He laughs about it and tells me he can do a lot of things for me that my man can't.

I was not interested and then he went on...

Tripp dog: I love your accent, it's sexy!
Me: Uh, thanks?
Tripp dog: Have you ever had sex in your car with one of your passengers?
Me: No, I'm married
Tripp dog: He doesn't have to find out and besides sex is just for fun, it doesn't have to be a personal thing. We all like sex. Don't you?
Me: No, I'm just not interested.
Tripp dog: I sense very strong pheromones on you.
Me: What does that mean?
Tripp dog: It's you know...you have something going on that would lure any man into having sex with you. Stunning, smells so good (leans closer to me) and a sexy accent I can just imagine you in the bedroom moaning
Me:....
Tripp dog: So there's no way you and I can go somewhere off route right now and just have wild animalistic sex?
Me: No

The rest of the trip didn't go any better. He asked more intimate questions regarding what sexual positions I like and the type of sex, rough, chocking, passionate and areas where I like to be pleased because he can do it all with his (number size) penis (not exactly the word he used).

We were only like 5 minutes away when he was talking about the different positions and sizes. I really didn't want to argue and get confrontational when I was about to drop him off. I endured the last 5 minutes listening to his sexual talk. He even tried getting my number which I refused multiple times but that was not the end of it, apparently he was able to send me this after our trip was over...









When I tried to reply I got this...








What could have been a better way to handle this situation besides kicking pax out at the risk of escalating the situation where pax gets aggressive?

Why are pax's still able to send us messages well after the ride is over but we can't?!!!
This is not the first time this has happened but I'm feeling pretty frustrated with this ongoing issue

I get it some inappropriate conversations are hard to avoid. I have had groups of girls talking about what they'll like to do to the cute boys at the bars, or some couples talking about their sexual endeavors and college bros demeaning women and playing it off by saying they mean no offense to me. I always just try to tune these conversations out with music.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Lyft sucks. Sorry this happened. If you tasted his disrespectful law breaking ass youbwould be deactivated.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm sorry this has happened to you. Have you reported the pax through the app?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> Lyft sucks. Sorry this happened. If you tasted his disrespectful law breaking ass youbwould be deactivated.


Yeah. It always seems to be the driver's fault. I sometimes feel that guys retaliate, leave low ratings and even report me over things that didn't happen just because I refused their advances or refused to give my number on multiple occasions.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

im sure he had a real high rider rating too


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I'm sorry this has happened to you. Have you reported the pax through the app?


I did. All they said is that they take this matter seriously and I would not be matched up again with this rider. Sooo reassuring but that's not the point. This pax just getting a slap on the wrist and he's going to do it again to other drivers.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

I would tell your story to the hashtag me to Twitter stuff going on in Hollywood. Let it get a lot of exposure see how Lyft likes that


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> im sure he had a real high rider rating too


He was a 5 star pax, which you know are the highest rated pax's out there and therefore they're the most well behaved, respectful of your car, always rate you 5 stars, leave large tips and always call you sir or ma'am


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 30, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> He was a 5 star pax, which you know are the highest rated pax's out there and therefore they're the most well behaved, respectful of your car, always rate you 5 stars, leave large tips and always call you sir or ma'am


All kidding aside... You must drive with mentality that every potential customer that you pick up is going to be a problem. Once he sent that text about not driving and texting I would have immediately cancelled.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Not that this couldn’t happen with uber too, but Lyft also has a $2500 deductible.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Danger Mouse said:


> All kidding aside... You must drive with mentality that every potential customer that you pick up is going to be a problem. Once he sent that text about not driving and texting I would have immediately cancelled.


Lyft sends a "don't text and drive" message by default when a pax contacts you by text, though it is sheer irony that we can't respond back via text.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I say make these clowns pay regular taxi rates and stop kodling their every move. They've already caused enough damage to the taxi industry already but to not take the drivers side on anything, is just a abomination.
Drivers need more Power!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If this happens again and someone like this asks you if you have a boyfriend or husband say yes. He's an MMA fighter (or Police Officer). This will work pretty well for most. Just don't overdo it. Keep it natural.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Every time someone says anything that is inappropriate, pretend like you have gas


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> View attachment 194189
> Every time someone says anything that is inappropriate, pretend like you have gas


That would probably turn him on even more.

At least he sent text via Lyft's textbot so they have a record of it should they actually do something about it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its times like this everyone should have some death metal on their playlist, earplugs and go full blast.............


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


It keeps happening to you because YOU LET IT. If you want to end the conversation, you end it. If the pax won't stfu, you pull over in a public place and tell him to get the F out. What the hell is so difficult? To allow this to go on for 30 minutes is ludicrous...and then to respond to his text message is just plain dumb. You should have just forwarded it to Lyft and demand he be deactivated.'


----------



## unhappyuber (Nov 14, 2017)

Every rider should be made to watch this before downloading ride-sharing apps.


----------



## Ubergirl26 (Jan 12, 2018)

freeFromUber said:


> It keeps happening to you because YOU LET IT. If you want to end the conversation, you end it. If the pax won't stfu, you pull over in a public place and tell him to get the F out. What the hell is so difficult? To allow this to go on for 30 minutes is ludicrous...and then to respond to his text message is just plain dumb. You should have just forwarded it to Lyft and demand he be deactivated.'


Why don't you put yourself in her shoes? It's easy for you to say what you would have done but you don't get this type of harassment we female drivers get. What's even more scary if she does engage in a confrontation with this guy there's a possibility he becomes aggressive he may even try to assault her physically and by the time she's able to get help it'll be to late. It's scary being a woman driver you can't judge someone when you have no idea how vulnerable we really are in a situation like this.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ubergirl26 said:


> Why don't you put yourself in her shoes? It's easy for you to say what you would have done but you don't get this type of harassment we female drivers get. What's even more scary if she does engage in a confrontation with this guy there's a possibility he becomes aggressive he may even try to assault her physically and by the time she's able to get help it'll be to late. It's scary being a woman driver you can't judge someone when you have no idea how vulnerable we really are in a situation like this.


C'mon, you can't have it both ways. My sources say it is now required to #metoo in a Harvey Weinstein confrontational sort of way. True equality comes with responsibility.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

You ladies are tough as nails to be in rideshare.

The fact he kept verbally hitting on you during ride after you said I'm married is wrong.

What a scum bag loser with those texts after trip also.......I'm glad you turned him in to maybe save a future woman driver the stress of his desperate to get laid antics.....worse case, it will be documented with Uber


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

" Oh, that sounds fun but my doctor told me I couldn't have sex again until it clears up"

Creeps like this never take no for an answer. I would think the best thing to do in this situation is to either totally weird them out or gross them out. Best to avoid a confrontation if at all possible especially considering Lyft's strict no weapon policy. Since you are already bs'ing pax about the accent just have a few go-to "cold shower" lies at the ready for these loser lotharios.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe is going to drive to you tomorrow and meet that guy in the same alley and beat him to a pulp.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


This happened to me a couple of times but with Uber. I reported it right away. I'm sure you can with Lyft.



freeFromUber said:


> It keeps happening to you because YOU LET IT. If you want to end the conversation, you end it. If the pax won't stfu, you pull over in a public place and tell him to get the F out. What the hell is so difficult? To allow this to go on for 30 minutes is ludicrous...and then to respond to his text message is just plain dumb. You should have just forwarded it to Lyft and demand he be deactivated.'


Stfu!!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Statia said:


> This happened to me a couple of times but with Uber. I reported it right away. I'm sure you can with Lyft.
> 
> Stfu!!


That is a highly intelligent and well thought out response. I look forward to your next comment. Have a nice day.



Ubergirl26 said:


> Why don't you put yourself in her shoes? It's easy for you to say what you would have done but you don't get this type of harassment we female drivers get. What's even more scary if she does engage in a confrontation with this guy there's a possibility he becomes aggressive he may even try to assault her physically and by the time she's able to get help it'll be to late. It's scary being a woman driver you can't judge someone when you have no idea how vulnerable we really are in a situation like this.


This seems to happen far to frequently with this girl....I'm not saying she's asking for it, but I am saying maybe she should do something differently. As far as protecting herself, she should have some pepper spray in the drivers door pocket, and put her finger on the trigger at the very first sign of trouble. Or...DON'T DRIVE TO DARK ALLEYS AT 2AM.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Lyft Suckport Response

We are sorry that you had a poor experience with Trippdog. Being eye raped must be difficult. As a valued driver we will ensure that you and Trippdog are not matched in the future. At least until he cancels his profile and sets up another under the name Tdogg. Until then we will continue to send him ride coupons and encourage him to continue abusing drivers.

Thanks for contacting Lyft suckport and have a great day.

- Venkatanarasimha Rajuvaripet ( Vinnie )


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


Do you have a dash cam going? That usually keeps people from acting stupid in my car If you do I would just send the video in to lyft so there is no debate about what is or isn't said.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Cableguynoe is going to drive to you tomorrow and meet that guy in the same alley and beat him to a pulp.


and then since I'm already there... 



freeFromUber said:


> That is a highly intelligent and well thought out response. I look forward to your next comment. Have a nice day.
> .


sounded about right to me



freeFromUber said:


> This seems to happen far to frequently with this girl....I'm not saying she's asking for it, but I am saying maybe she should do something differently..


Guys are always going to hit on good looking girls, in any environment. But especially in a situation like that when they're alone, and the girl really has no where to go.
As Statia stated above, it's happened to her. Just because they dont post the stories here doesn't mean it's not happening all the time.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> and then since I'm already there...
> 
> sounded about right to me
> 
> ...


My hero!!!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> and then since I'm already there...
> 
> sounded about right to me
> 
> ...


Nobody said it doesn't happen. People, both men and women, have to be aware of their surroundings. Damsel herself, said there were a few red flags, but she proceeded to meet this a$$hole in the alley anyway, in the middle of the night. Hmmmm...what could possibly go wrong?? There are places I won't go to pick someone up in the middle of the afternoon, let alone an alley at 2:00am. If someone is not smart enough or doesn't have the common sense to avoid problem situations, they are sure to find trouble...lots of it.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Tripp Dog, lol!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Yet, another me too


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

grabby 
Don't mean to distract from your thought provoking link but are you related to Wilford Brimley?


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Pull over to a safe public place (well-lit parking lot, lots of people). Grab phone, keys, wallet, purse or whatever, exit vehicle. Demand they leave the vehicle. Have local police, non-emergency line in your phone contacts, dial and put on speaker phone so they can hear that you aren't playing.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> Pull over to a safe public place (well-lit parking lot, lots of people). Grab phone, keys, wallet, purse or whatever, exit vehicle. Demand they leave the vehicle. Have local police, non-emergency line in your phone contacts, dial and put on speaker phone so they can hear that you aren't playing.


I also work security and every time I call the non emergency line (here it is 311) they just transfer me to 911 if it's a police matter, screw the wait and transfer, just dial 911 if you need a cop


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Or, if you want to troll them. Tell them one second. Dial your boyfriend/husband (or even just a close guy friend) and just hold an obnoxious conversation in front of them.

Or, start talking about some really nasty hygiene issues. Like crabs, and yeast infections with yellow and green ooze. Or how you slept with a passenger 2 hours ago and how you can't stop itching your crotch.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


Those types of conversations usually win drunken ****s, prostitutes, or homeless women, which in return becomes infected with many STDs.

He would have you on WIC, EBT, and whatever kind of welfare they have in your area!


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Don't mean to distract from your thought provoking link but are you related to Wilford Brimley?


Willy is Mah Daddy!

Discussion points to consider when you need to talk to someone:

I used to have a 'skin, scab and nail' collection I kept in a box with a clear lid in my bedside drawer. Any particularly impressive (usually massive/gross) scabs, bits of skin or toenails went in.
I used to eat dead flies. They would drown in the condensation on my window and i would just sit there eating them. I stopped it thankfully but I never found out why i did it. I probably don't want to!
I used to pick used chewing gum off random surfaces and chew it. Pavements, under desks at school, bus stops... how I didn't end up with all kinds of diseases I'll never know!
I would poop on a stick and chase my sister and best friend around the neighbor hood with it. Sad, but true. Worth the reaction though
I used to eat the spilled popcorn off the movie theatre floor. I was all sneaky about it too, crouching on the floor like Gollum, noshing on sticky, stale, popcorn
I used to eat nail clippings from my fingers AND toes for a long time, and skin peelings. SOMETIMES I'D SWALLOW THEM.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Tripp Dog, lol!


He was probably Irish....god damn Irish!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

grabby said:


> Willy is Mah Daddy!
> 
> Discussion points to consider when you need to talk to someone:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


Can I call the number he sent you?


----------



## Ubergirl26 (Jan 12, 2018)

freeFromUber said:


> That is a highly intelligent and well thought out response. I look forward to your next comment. Have a nice day.
> 
> This seems to happen far to frequently with this girl....I'm not saying she's asking for it, but I am saying maybe she should do something differently. As far as protecting herself, she should have some pepper spray in the drivers door pocket, and put her finger on the trigger at the very first sign of trouble. Or...DON'T DRIVE TO DARK ALLEYS AT 2AM.


I don't know of any female driver that wouldn't carry pepper spray so I'm sure she does. I carry pepper spray and a taser to protect myself. Lyft has a very strict policy regarding carrying any type of weapons for self defense. If this is my only source of income I would think twice before I spray or taser someone. I wouldn't just use it if they said something that made me upset. I have thick skin and I can deal with most guys in my vehicle. I will use good judgement when I do use pepper spray and touching me in anyway will trigger that. She did good by not escalating the situation as this guy was clearly infatuated by her. She wasn't physically harmed and that is all that matters at the end of the day but we still shouldn't have to endure the type of harassment that we do. Rider should be dealt the same way drivers do. If she uses a weapon to defend herself and gets deactivated then this rider should get deactivated as well when he makes unwanted sexual advancements or comments.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Ubergirl26 said:


> I carry pepper spray and a taser to protect myself. Lyft has a very strict policy regarding carrying any type of weapons for self defense


Agreed. I'd rather be deactivated, than dead.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Nobody said it doesn't happen. People, both men and women, have to be aware of their surroundings. Damsel herself, said there were a few red flags, but she proceeded to meet this a$$hole in the alley anyway, in the middle of the night. Hmmmm...what could possibly go wrong?? There are places I won't go to pick someone up in the middle of the afternoon, let alone an alley at 2:00am. If someone is not smart enough or doesn't have the common sense to avoid problem situations, they are sure to find trouble...lots of it.


 It's been pretty slow lately...so I'm going to take that 2am ride if I'm out driving. That's the difference between you and me...I will go and pick up the rides you're too afraid to.



upyouruber said:


> Can I call the number he sent you?


Go on


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's been pretty slow lately...so I'm going to take that 2am ride if I'm out driving. That's the difference between you and me...I will go and pick up the rides you're too afraid to.
> 
> Go on


K, gonna call collect and breathe heavy when someone answers.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's been pretty slow lately...so I'm going to take that 2am ride if I'm out driving. That's the difference between you and me...I will go and pick up the rides you're too afraid to.
> 
> Go on


You can take all the rides I'm too afraid to, or to smart to...whatever way you want to couch it...just don't b!tch about it when something you don't like happens. And it will happen, again and again, until you wise up.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

he is probably just a pimp trying to requoot new hooesss. don't take it personal...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Danger Mouse said:


> All kidding aside... You must drive with mentality that every potential customer that you pick up is going to be a problem. Once he sent that text about not driving and texting I would have immediately cancelled.


This right here.
Read it again.
From the second I get the ping till I actually get them in the car I am looking for an excuse to canx.

Call or text of "where are you?" CANX
Keep me waiting till 4:30 before the front door even opens? CANX
Staggering around on the sidewalk, can't focus on my car? CANX
Take that last long big lungful of smoke while talking to your friends before leisurely sauntering toward the car? CANX

Just give me an excuse. 
Go ahead.



mrpjfresh said:


> " Oh, that sounds fun but my doctor told me I couldn't have sex again until it clears up"
> .


Or, do like my wife did while we were dating.
I was making The Move. Hands, you know.
As my hands were slowly moving below the belt line but under the belt, she breathlessly whispered "If you find a string down there, don't pull it."
Holey crap. Mood DESTROYED.
I mentally pictured pulling the pin on a hand grenade.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I also do the bar crowd late at night because that's when I'm available to drive, it's busy, there's no traffic. It's a great time to drive. I find many of the Pax amusing and entertaining. Yes sometimes conversations aren't appropriate, or they're adult / rated R convos. Also often Pax are under the influence so they aren't the best version of themselves. Taking all this into consideration I have my go-to mode when things get inappropriate. Here's my best advice, for any driver man or woman who's dealing with an inappropriately behaving Pax...

1. Never let anything escalate from the very first level of communication. Do not laugh or respond in any way that would be seen as encouraging them.
2. Redirect the conversation. Often they just feel chatty and can easily be distracted to a different topic.
3. Talk in a firm/professional voice like a school principal not a best friend or a homie. Clearly state that you're married or redirect the conversation to your husband or kids (If you don't have any make some up). 
4. If any inappropriate questions are asked take it as a personal challenge to diffuse/distract/redirect. The driver is the sober one and should be in firm control of the conversation.
5. Focus on feeling proud of yourself for having mastery of the situation rather than feeling like a victim. If you feel like a victim to someone's advances they can sense their dominance. If at all possible don't let it get to that.
6. If the situation does escalate because every effort 1-5 has not worked then consider the next level. Be even more firm, not rude - professional. "This conversation is not appropriate on the uber platform. I am in a professional capacity doing my job of getting people home safely. Please be respectful. Your behavior in my vehicle will directly affect your ability to use Uber in the future."

Have you ever seen mating rituals in the wild? In birds the male plumes up his feathers and dances around like an idiot?
Ignoring, not focusing on it, showing zero encouragement, getting the Pax home and gone and out of your mind the sooner the better and moving on is the best thing you can do for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I also do the bar crowd late at night because that's when I'm available to drive, it's busy, there's no traffic. It's a great time to drive. I find many of the Pax amusing and entertaining. Yes sometimes conversations aren't appropriate, or they're adult / rated R convos. Also often Pax are under the influence so they aren't the best version of themselves. Taking all this into consideration I have my go-to mode when things get inappropriate. Here's my best advice, for any driver man or woman who's dealing with an inappropriately behaving Pax...
> 
> 1. Never let anything escalate from the very first level of communication. Do not laugh or respond in any way that would be seen as encouraging them.
> 2. Redirect the conversation. Often they just feel chatty and can easily be distracted to a different topic.
> ...


Finally...someone with a brain and common sense. Very well said!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah. It always seems to be the driver's fault. I sometimes feel that guys retaliate, leave low ratings and even report me over things that didn't happen just because I refused their advances or refused to give my number on multiple occasions.


Every day.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I read to many of these stories by female drivers. TBH I would never ever want my wife or daughter driving for uber.

Another idea is to never accept rides from people with stupid names. Lots of people here just reject the ping from these clowns.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I read to many of these stories by female drivers. TBH I would never ever want my wife or daughter driving for uber.
> 
> Another idea is to never accept rides from people with stupid names. Lots of people here just reject the ping from these clowns.


The smart ones reject them, anyway. I think damsel would pick them up however, because I'm to "afraid" to.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Statia said:


> This happened to me a couple of times but with Uber. I reported it right away. I'm sure you can with Lyft.
> 
> Stfu!!


Hmmm...stfu...there seems to be a pattern here


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Pull over to a safe public place (well-lit parking lot, lots of people). Grab phone, keys, wallet, purse or whatever, exit vehicle. Demand they leave the vehicle. Have local police, non-emergency line in your phone contacts, dial and put on speaker phone so they can hear that you aren't playing.


While police non emergency would be fine for a simple "get out of my car", the rapey vibe allows for escalation to 9-1-1. Also, its possible to drive in enough locations that you can't always have the non emergency number. If someone won't get out of the car just go for 9-1-1, they aren't respecting you and they aren't likely to be nice and reasonable as the demands escalate either.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's been pretty slow lately...so I'm going to take that 2am ride if I'm out driving. That's the difference between you and me...I will go and pick up the rides you're too afraid to.


That's not the right attitude. If I think a ride is dangerous I don't take it, and it's not about being "too afraid to." _We are not paid enough_ to be: police, psychiatrists, bodyguards, or prizefighters.

If somebody starts talking dirty best response is to just tell him clearly that you don't have these kinds of conversations with anyone and that if he continues you can't continue the ride.

One very important thing is to be aware of the destination if a ride is breaking bad. You would take him to a nightclub or hotel or whatever, but if he wants to go to another alley or to an isolated area that's where he's going to do whatever he's going to do and you are much safer if you never get to that place. Get him close, pull up to a parked police car or open establishment with people around and let him out there, no additional explanation required.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

best response to "are you single" ... I'm married to a cop and he's the jealous type, he often reads the emails & texts on my cell phone.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah. It always seems to be the driver's fault. I sometimes feel that guys retaliate, leave low ratings and even report me over things that didn't happen just because I refused their advances or refused to give my number on multiple occasions.


Install a dash cam - and hand it over to Lyft, though it's unlikely that they'll do anything to the perv.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Yo DD, you gots to dial back them pheromones...


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Hmmm here’s an idea. It might be against the law cause Of that “ impersonating a cop rule “ but I do this if I were a female with this issue . Find someone that excels in photoshop and make like a FBI badge or something of that nature . And flash them that next time it happens .
Harasser - hey baby you wanna ___ & ___ etc etc etc.
DiD - I would stop right there if you know what’s best for you “ flash ID” I’m special agent ____ . I’m gonna over look this just once and finish the ride .

Hopefully it’ll shake them and it’ll be a silent ride . I doubt if your performance and ID looks believeable they’ll call you on it. And I think it would work . Give it a try


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

Photoshop a picture of yourself and some mean looking MMA dude with crooked nose and cauliflower ears. Hang it from your rear view mirror. Tell everyone that he is your husband and he gets very jealous.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> View attachment 194189
> Every time someone says anything that is inappropriate, pretend like you have gas


And tell the paxhole you need to hurry because you're late for a gynecology appointment to treat an incurable STD.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

I guess being a woman is more interesting sometimes.... I wish a girl did that to me 

But sorry you went through that DamseLinDistresS


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Spider-Man said:


> Hmmm here's an idea. It might be against the law cause Of that " impersonating a cop rule " but I do this if I were a female with this issue . Find someone that excels in photoshop and make like a FBI badge or something of that nature . And flash them that next time it happens .
> Harasser - hey baby you wanna ___ & ___ etc etc etc.
> DiD - I would stop right there if you know what's best for you " flash ID" I'm special agent ____ . I'm gonna over look this just once and finish the ride .
> 
> Hopefully it'll shake them and it'll be a silent ride . I doubt if your performance and ID looks believeable they'll call you on it. And I think it would work . Give it a try


Dishonesty is never the best policy...that will only compound the problems...it's best to avoid them in the first place, but this seems to be very difficult for damsel to do.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> What could have been a better way to handle this situation besides kicking pax out at the risk of escalating the situation where pax gets aggressive?





DamseLinDistresS said:


> I just went along with it with some short answers, uh huh, okay, yeah, no etc. Maybe he would get my hint and keep quiet.


I have always enjoyed your stories, like with SadUber , sometimes I question your judgement but that's a whole different topic. So I'll stick to my 2cents worth on this question.

You have to shut that shit down right away. When he says to you if I were your husband I'd....

Anything you say other that shutting it down will only encourage him. He's looking for an in, subtle hints and redirecting aren't going to work.

Almost all of us, by us I mean men, have misinterpreted a smile or a woman simply being nice as an invite for advances. Once our brain gets into that mode we inturupt everything differently. That little filter gets clogged and instead of picking up on subtle hints we are only looking for forward momentum. The only way to stop this is to completely reverse the momentum. Think of it as red light and green light, no yellow.

"This is not appropriate conversation please stop." = red light.

Any other answer = green light.

Not all men are going to be as forward or out of line as this guy. Some of us do pick up on the subtle hints but why take the chance. That filter for some is very small to begin with and once it's clogged, there is no filter as I suspect happened with Mr 11 inch rider you had.

Just shut that shit down right away as soon as that line is approached.

No subtle hints.

Subtle hints = yellow light.
Yellow= Go really fast, I can make it.

Of course I'm being very general here, but to some degree this applies to us all, well 99% plus of us... Not all of us are as brazen as this guy, some of us are worse, most of us aren't any where near as bad.

Just remember, he's looking for a way to keep the forward momentum going, anything other than a complete stop is forward momentum.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> And tell the paxhole you need to hurry because you're late for a gynecology appointment to treat an incurable STD.


Stupid.



delornick94 said:


> I guess being a woman is more interesting sometimes.... I wish a girl did that to me
> 
> But sorry you went through that DamseLinDistresS


Stupid.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Hmmm...stfu...there seems to be a pattern here


. The only pattern here is that you obviously have a problem with women in general. You have insinuated that Damsel allowed it. Yet here you are proving to be exactly if not worse than her passenger. A fellow driver is sharing her story and the first thing to come out of your mouth is that she allowed it? Ironically I tell you to stfu and yet you still seek my response and not only on this thread. Your no different than Trip Dog and your proving it all over this forum. Like I first said STFU! I have over 1500 overnight trips. My skin is beyond thick, which is mandatory when driving nights. Just cause I'm a woman doesn't mean anyone has the right to disrespect me much less in my vehicle or this forum. But as you have proven, the more rejection you receive from me the more attention you seek from me. Typical


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Statia said:


> . The only pattern here is that you obviously have a problem with women in general. You have insinuated that Damsel allowed it. Yet here you are proving to be exactly if not worse than her passenger. A fellow driver is sharing her story and the first thing to come out of your mouth is that she allowed it? Ironically I tell you to stfu and yet you still seek my response and not only on this thread. Your no different than Trip Dog and your proving it all over this forum. Like I first said STFU! I have over 1500 overnight trips. My skin is beyond thick, which is mandatory when driving nights. Just cause I'm a woman doesn't mean anyone has the right to disrespect me much less in my vehicle or this forum. But as you have proven, the more rejection you receive from me the more attention you seek from me. Typical


YGG...and this just in from Manesh!

_Dear Mis Statia, At Ubers we so appreciats your nights drives and stfu's. Pleases to keep doing and make roads safes and pleasants. Manesh _


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Stupid.
> 
> Stupid.


Stupid reply from stupid person


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> YGG...and this just in from Manesh!
> 
> _Dear Mis Statia, At Ubers we so appreciats your nights drives and stfu's. Pleases to keep doing and make roads safes and pleasants. Manesh _


How I miss Manesh.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Statia said:


> . The only pattern here is that you obviously have a problem with women in general. You have insinuated that Damsel allowed it. Yet here you are proving to be exactly if not worse than her passenger. A fellow driver is sharing her story and the first thing to come out of your mouth is that she allowed it? Ironically I tell you to stfu and yet you still seek my response and not only on this thread. Your no different than Trip Dog and your proving it all over this forum. Like I first said STFU! I have over 1500 overnight trips. My skin is beyond thick, which is mandatory when driving nights. Just cause I'm a woman doesn't mean anyone has the right to disrespect me much less in my vehicle or this forum. But as you have proven, the more rejection you receive from me the more attention you seek from me. Typical


What's typical is your hyper-sensitive response, and you lack of intellect, but sadly, I can't cure that for you. Damsel has put herself in this type of position more time than you or I can imagine...and of course it is not ok that this happens. But when it happens again and again and again, you have to ask some questions, if someone, man or woman, continually puts themselves in a position where something bad can happen, WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK WILL HAPPEN? It has nothing to do with hating women or any person...it has to do with hating stupidity...just like your stupid responses of....stfu...with no reasoning or explanation...,,maybe I expect to much from people, and in your case, I'm sure that's true...People need to assume responsibility for their own behavior. If you pick up a stranger In an alley at 2:00am and engage them in inappropriate conversation do you really think it will end well? So...I will not tell you to stfu, but...I understand your frustration with damsel..,it's hard to defend. And frankly, you skin seems quite thin to me, and you appear to be an angry woman.



delornick94 said:


> Stupid reply from stupid person


Dude- you think that ride was "interesting " for her? ...i didn't know how right my response to you was...but now I understand...you're only 23 and your brain has not been fully formed yet. (Scientific fact, by the way.) you lack the capability to form a reasonable response..,it's not your fault.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> What's typical is your hyper-sensitive response, and you lack of intellect, but sadly, I can't cure that for you. Damsel has put herself in this type of position more time than you or I can imagine...and of course it is not ok that this happens. But when it happens again and again and again, you have to ask some questions, if someone, man or woman, continually puts themselves in a position where something bad can happen, WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK WILL HAPPEN? It has nothing to do with hating women or any person...it has to do with hating stupidity...just like your stupid responses of....stfu...with no reasoning or explanation...,,maybe I expect to much from people, and in your case, I'm sure that's true...People need to assume responsibility for their own behavior. If you pick up a stranger I am alley at 2:00am and engage them in inappropriate conversation do you really think it will end well? So...I will not tell you to stfu, but...I understand your frustration with damsel..,it's hard to defend.
> 
> Dude- you think that ride was "interesting " for her? ...i didn't know how right my response to you was...but now I understand...you're only 23 and your brain has not been fully formed yet. (Scientific fact, by the way.)


Whoopdee doo. Want a cookie or something?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> Whoopdee doo. Want a cookie or something?


No thanks..I just want you to be able to form a rational thought. Probably expecting too much, though.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It pretty simple you just say you have HIV & Herpes. 
If he still wants you after that... Most likely he has them too. 

DamseLinDistresS what did happen with the Mexican guy meet up? Did you collect on that money?


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Why the heck are some of you apologizing to her?? Brown nosing much?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Spider-Man said:


> Hmmm here's an idea. It might be against the law cause Of that " impersonating a cop rule " but I do this if I were a female with this issue . Find someone that excels in photoshop and make like a FBI badge or something of that nature . And flash them that next time it happens .
> Harasser - hey baby you wanna ___ & ___ etc etc etc.
> DiD - I would stop right there if you know what's best for you " flash ID" I'm special agent ____ . I'm gonna over look this just once and finish the ride .
> 
> Hopefully it'll shake them and it'll be a silent ride . I doubt if your performance and ID looks believeable they'll call you on it. And I think it would work . Give it a try


Impersonation a law enforcement official is a crime.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If this happens again and someone like this asks you if you have a boyfriend or husband, stop the car at the nearest safe spot, cancel the ride and tell the pax to get his ass outta the car as you're dialing 911. Then immediately report pax to said ride share CS.


FIFY

No driver should have listen to or tolerate this type of harrasment. You handle yourself fine and you get through the rides where guys hit on you, but I don't understand why a person such as this should be continuously allowed to have this platform.

Do you have a boyfriend or husband is usually the lead up to hitting on you, trying to get your "digits", pushing the envelope way out.

End the damn ride at the first sign and report, every time.

It's tough work because it may seem difficult to make any fares but these assholes have to learn, just like the assholes who make us wait while they dally to the car whenever they're ready.


----------



## Kaleb379 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Why did you need to disclose ethnicity? What are you implying?

Man, is simple enough...leave the theatrics...

Reported


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Why did you need to disclose ethnicity? What are you implying?
> 
> Man, is simple enough...leave the theatrics...
> 
> Reported


You clearly have some serious issues! No one is bringing up ethnicity into this only you. I posted what the conversation was about and what words he used but now it's a race issue? Lol you missed the point. Let me guess you're one of those people that plays the race victim card as well regardless of what the real issue is


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You clearly have some serious issues! No one is bringing up ethnicity into this only you. I posted what the conversation was about and what words he used and now it's a race issue? Lol you missed the point. Let me guess you're one of those people that plays the race victim card as well regardless of what the real issue is


Your original post details black man. Man is sufficient enough. As the thread creator it is your job to stick to whatever you feel is THE REAL ISSUE. You brought it up and as a responder, I question why, especially if it is "not the real issue." Reported issue stands.

Making a joking matter of racial prejudice...reported.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Your original post details black man. Man is sufficient enough.
> 
> Making a joking matter of racial prejudice...reported.


Taking something out of context and lacking reading comprehension too? You have nothing of value to contribute.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Taking something out of context and lacking reading comprehension too? You have nothing of value to contribute.





Shakur said:


> Your original post details black man. Man is sufficient enough. As the thread creator it is your job to stick to whatever you feel is THE REAL ISSUE. You brought it up and as a responder, I question why, especially if it is "not the real issue." Reported issue stands.
> 
> Making a joking matter of racial prejudice...reported.


My original comment goes further. Taking something out of context would mean I was missing part of the story, which is incorrect both figuratively AND literally. You just had no reason to mention the man's ethnicity.

My contribution is simple. If you want your story taken seriously on all levels by all individuals, remember your audiences and take into account your own words before posting, talking or using whatever "forum," you choose. Thanks.

Also, for future reference, leave out the personal attacks, it's counterproductive and I'm sure you are better than that. Reported.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> It pretty simple you just say you have HIV & Herpes.
> If he still wants you after that... Most likely he has them too.
> 
> DamseLinDistresS what did happen with the Mexican guy meet up? Did you collect on that money?


I never met up back with him. A week ago I found out he had robbed another driver and damaged someone else's tail light when he was kicked out of a driver's car. He was arrested recently to unrelated chargers but he was going around trying to scam other drivers out of their money.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah my mother told me when i was a little that anyone that demand money off you for anything is only trying to scam you 
Makes life so much simpler...


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Shakur said:


> *Your original post details black man. Man is sufficient enough.* As the thread creator it is your job to stick to whatever you feel is THE REAL ISSUE. You brought it up and as a responder, I question why, especially if it is "not the real issue." Reported issue stands.
> 
> Making a joking matter of racial prejudice...reported.


It's not your business to be scrutinizing other people's postings & telling them what's "sufficient" and what isn't. There's nothing wrong or offensive about pointing out that the guy is black & by you showing sensitivity over this and _trying_ to silence the messenger- well- that just speaks volumes about you & your ilk...

If you've got a problem with free speech, consider moving to North Korea. You'd fit in just fine.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Snowflakes melting and taking offence to everything.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

RideshareinCali said:


> It's not your business to be scrutinizing other people's postings & telling them what's "sufficient" and what isn't. There's nothing wrong or offensive about pointing out that the guy is black & by you showing sensitivity over this and _trying_ to silence the messenger- well- that just speaks volumes about you & your ilk...
> 
> If you've got a problem with free speech, consider moving to North Korea. You'd fit in just fine.


I have a problem with prejudice. I report it when I see it, I in no way attempted to "silence" anyone. YOU do not tell me what is or is not a sensitive matter and your OPINION definitely cannot be the basis. Glad to clear anything else up for ya as well. Jut buzz me.



Immoralized said:


> Snowflakes melting and taking offence to everything.


Same for you as above


----------



## Ubergirl26 (Jan 12, 2018)

Shakur said:


> YOU do not tell me what is or is not a sensitive matter and your OPINION definitely cannot be the basis


So don't tell others what is and not is a sensitive matter and your opinion cannot be the basis as well. YOU think it's offensive but others obviously don't. You have YOUR opinion they have theirs! There is no prejudice in describing someones race. If I have three friends and I want to describe in more detail their backgrounds I can say I have an Asian, Mexican, and a black friend. Nothing offensive about that just get over yourself and move on.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Your original post details black man. Man is sufficient enough. As the thread creator it is your job to stick to whatever you feel is THE REAL ISSUE. You brought it up and as a responder, I question why, especially if it is "not the real issue." Reported issue stands.
> 
> Making a joking matter of racial prejudice...reported.


What joke? What prejudice? You comment is totally gay and you should be blacklisted immediately.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Ubergirl26 said:


> So don't tell others what is and not is a sensitive matter and your opinion cannot be the basis as well. YOU think it's offensive but others obviously don't. You have YOUR opinion they have theirs!
> 
> There is no prejudice in describing someones race. If I have three friends and I want to describe in more detail their backgrounds I can say I have an Asian, Mexican, and a black friend. Nothing offensive about that just get over yourself and move on.


If its sensitive to me then its sensitive to seomone else that may not be here to reply. Same applies for you as above as I mentioned to other posters . Your opinion on what should and should not be sensitive to someone or a group of people is not a basis for fact.

I am glad to clear anything else up for ya as well. Just buzz me, Im around.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Shakur go finish ur coloring books or go play with ur play-dough. The only once been races is you. I came to read DamseLinDistresS story and life events. I didn't come to see you promoting BLM. Been Asian and colored myself  You don't speak for everyone and you certainly don't represent me or others.

I don't need ur representation. I'm sure a lot of others on here agree to that too that they can defend themselves if they feel "offended".


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Shakur go finish ur coloring books or go play with ur play-dough. The only once been races is you. I came to read DamseLinDistresS story and life events. I didn't come to see you promoting BLM. Been Asian and colored myself  You don't speak for everyone and you certainly don't represent me or others.


Where am I promoting BLM? When did I say I spoke for "everyone" and when did I attempt to represent you or anyone on this board. I will wait for the specific quotes.


----------



## Ubergirl26 (Jan 12, 2018)

Shakur said:


> When did I say I spoke for "everyone" and when did I attempt to represent you or anyone on this board. I will wait for the specific quotes.


Right here:


Shakur said:


> If its sensitive to me then its sensitive to seomone else


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

No one was making this into a black and white thing but you. How did this topic of an entertaining story end up becoming a race war?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Shakur said:


> I have a problem with prejudice. I report it when I see it, I in no way attempted to "silence" anyone. YOU do not tell me what is or is not a sensitive matter and your OPINION definitely cannot be the basis. Glad to clear anything else up for ya as well. Jut buzz me.
> 
> Same for you as above


Saying the guy was black, when the guy was black is NOT prejudice...it's a fact.


----------



## unhappyuber (Nov 14, 2017)

Shakur said:


> If its sensitive to me then its sensitive to seomone else that may not be here to reply. Same applies for you as above as I mentioned to other posters . Your opinion on what should and should not be sensitive to someone or a group of people is not a basis for fact.
> 
> I am glad to clear anything else up for ya as well. Just buzz me, Im around.


Congratulations! You sir have just won








award. A very impressive feat since we still have 11 months and 16 days left in 2018.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

Shakur said:


> *I have a problem with prejudice. I report it when I see it, I in no way attempted to "silence" anyone. *YOU do not tell me what is or is not a sensitive matter and your OPINION definitely cannot be the basis. Glad to clear anything else up for ya as well. Jut buzz me.
> 
> Same for you as above


This site is littered with stories & anecdotes from drivers that mention the ethnicity of the rider(s) that's being described, so as the "Prejudice Police", you should be scouring through each & every post & becoming outraged at any mention of a person's race. Oh wait- lemme guess: it's only ONE particular race that ought to be anointed as special and cannot be portrayed in any negative light (even if it's the truth) but it's quite alright to shed light on other races. Oh & by reporting the poster, you're obviously trying to silence her, RIGHT??

GTFO with your double standard bullshizt.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Ubergirl26 said:


> Right here:


When did I mention BLM? Where do you see those words?

You all have effectively turned this topic into a racial matter, because of your prejudices. It's A FACT, because you all are enraged, and will not let it go.

Nowhere can you quote me referencing BLM because I dont support that specific movement but will not speak against it. Nowhere can you quote specific words of me "silencing" OP or trying.

I point to specifics, I dont use alternative facts.

When you all have any facts to back up your basis buzz me.

If not, you can go back to your regularly scheduled programming, just keep your prejudices to yourselves.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Nowhere can you quote me referencing BLM because I dont support that specific movement but will not speak against it.


Isn't that supporting it?  Just quoted. The thing is OP was just telling a story. True or false it doesn't matter. It was for entertainment and no way racial or considered to be racial bashing. So i don't understand why you will take "offence".

This is clearly evident in the wording. You have some how turn this into a racial thing. Ultimately the only person that feel offended is you. But give you the benefit of the doubt and let see if anyone else feel "offended" by DamseLinDistresS posting. But seen as it been five days already and you are the only one resurrecting this thread it probably just you.

This thread would of just disappeared in another day or two if you hadn't even said anything.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shakur said:


> You just had no reason to mention the man's ethnicity.


Except for the fact that he was indeed, a black man.

Where does it stop? Why address him by gender? It was tall... oops short people will be offended. It was heavy, oops overweight people will be offended. A non binary entity was in her car. Wait I drive a truck now I'm offended..

A.non-binary entity was in her vehicle.

Wait, doesn't the vehicle have rights?

A non-binary entity was in a vehicle and stuff happened.

Better?

Stop looking so hard to be offened all the time, try half as hard not to be offended as you try to be offended.


----------



## unhappyuber (Nov 14, 2017)

Shakur said:


> When did I mention BLM? Where do you see those words?
> 
> You all have effectively turned this topic into a racial matter, because of your prejudices. It's A FACT, because you all are enraged, and will not let it go.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Where are my manners? In my excitement I almost forgot to give you this as well


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

unhappyuber said:


> Oh my! Where are my manners? In my excitement I almost forgot to give you this as well
> View attachment 195373


His going to frame that on his wall 

Probably been the only certificate he ever gotten in his life  Going to go straight into his CV!
Hopefully that going to help him secure full time employment and get off welfare.


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

Boy he sure tried hard. Men need to learn that three nos in a row means no.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Hail Macbeth said:


> Boy he sure tried hard. Men need to learn that three nos in a row means no.


Or just one no means no


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Except for the fact that he was indeed, a black man.
> 
> Where does it stop? Why address him by gender? It was tall... oops short people will be offended. It was heavy, oops overweight people will be offended. A non binary entity was in her car. Wait I drive a truck now I'm offended..
> 
> ...


"A molecule entered the car..."


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> Saying the guy was black, when the guy was black is NOT prejudice...it's a fact.


Remember that Tripp dog was reported as promoting his prowess, by racial/colour 'sexual superiority' stereotyping, thus:


DamseLinDistresS said:


> Tripp dog then asked me if I ever been with a black man. I told him I have a good friend that's black and he's a man. He laughs about it and tells me he can do a lot of things for me that my man can't.


That part of the convo forms an integral part of DamseLinDistresS 's story of applied sexual pressure.
And note further how Tripp blithely assumes that Damsel's "husband" is white, and infers he is thus sexually inferior by colour/race.
Now, who raised the "irrelevant' colour/race issue in the OP?
The defence rests...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

For those of you who don't follow US history, let me give you a brief rundown of how we got here:

We have a group of people here that are entitled. The whole world revolves around them, and their 'problems'. It is the world's responsibility to see to their perceived problems.
About 1780 or so the US imported people to be slaves. They were easily identified as slaves because they were black. About 100 years later slavery became economically unsustainable (a fact that many civilizations have realized through the centuries), and a great civil war was fought and hard won to keep the Union whole, and free the slaves. Interesting fact is that the Republican Party was formed specifically to end slavery. 
Fast forward now to 1950's and even more freedoms were being fought for and won by people like Martin King Jr (his birthday was today). He and his followers were beat down by the Democrat run south; the governors, senators, sheriffs, and judges ... all Democrats.
Now, today, I am told that I should be ashamed to not only be white, but to be American. That I owe everything to someone I don't even know; and probably wouldn't like if I did know, because we're different colors. I am prejudiced. Easily identified as a racist because I am white.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Girlfriends please do not concern yourselves with being nice to aholes.



UberBastid said:


> I am prejudiced. Easily identified as a racist because I am white.


And by your selective revisionist history lesson. You're not even worth correcting. Welcome to my ignore list Adolph.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Shakur said:


> False information, revisionist fallacies and racially motivated hate.
> 
> Reported.


REPORTED to the Clinton Foundation for further action.
If I turn up missing report it to the National Parks Police -- that's where most of the Clintons hits are.

Easily identified as a racist because I am white.


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> He was a 5 star pax, which you know are the highest rated pax's out there and therefore they're the most well behaved, respectful of your car, always rate you 5 stars, leave large tips and always call you sir or ma'am


sounds like that just means he was new, or had to create a different account due to having his last 5 accounts cancelled for doing the same shit. I had some really drunk jerks tank my rating for quite a while, despite reporting them. Not sexual, just drunk jerks behaving badly. And lyft rides are so much fewer, it takes longer to fix. I was mad. Even sent them a picture of the drool from the guy almost puking left on my seat cover. It was minor, but I still think having to clean it was worth $20, but they refused.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah. It always seems to be the driver's fault. I sometimes feel that guys retaliate, leave low ratings and even report me over things that didn't happen just because I refused their advances or refused to give my number on multiple occasions.


My advice is to pull over, look him straight in the eyes and ask how he'd like it if someone talked to his sist


DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


I get it. I used to answer politely to the first couple of questions and then just ignore the loser. Complete silense. Now when this happens, I pull over, look him straight in the eyes and ask how he'd feel if someone talked to his sister/mother/wife/girlfriend like this. Or ask him why he thinks this line of questioning is appropriate. Not really caring for an answer and before he can come up with a smart ass response, I tell him to get out of my car NOW. Cancel, give him one star and immediately report him to Uber/Lyft as a CYA measure.

I had fun with this once when I cheerfully responded "Oh, I know your mother from church!" Young punk's face turned from smirk to terror. Dead silence. Guess Mom actually goes to church!

Of course Uber/Lyft doesn't care and will respond with the canned response of "we won't match you blah, blah, blah." One of the reasons I now check pax's rating prior to accepting. We have to look out for each other.

Shortly after I first started driving, I encountered a gang/drugs/ stolen credit card situation. I reported to Uber in detail (prior to phone support, so it took a bit of time to write) only to receive the same "not match" answer. My response to that was along the lines of "no, you don't get it, some guy had his credit card stolen so you should suspend account and alert other drivers" etc." Of course, I never heard back from Uber. And I should have alerted police.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> The fact he kept verbally hitting on you during ride after you said I'm married is wrong.


So if she'd said she was single but not interested it would be NOT wrong?

Women say that because it is more likely to work than just saying no. But it's sad that men respect the idea that a woman "belongs" to another man more than they do the woman herself. Please don't perpetuate that idea.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Statia said:


> . The only pattern here is that you obviously have a problem with women in general. You have insinuated that Damsel allowed it. Yet here you are proving to be exactly if not worse than her passenger. A fellow driver is sharing her story and the first thing to come out of your mouth is that she allowed it? Ironically I tell you to stfu and yet you still seek my response and not only on this thread. Your no different than Trip Dog and your proving it all over this forum. Like I first said STFU! I have over 1500 overnight trips. My skin is beyond thick, which is mandatory when driving nights. Just cause I'm a woman doesn't mean anyone has the right to disrespect me much less in my vehicle or this forum. But as you have proven, the more rejection you receive from me the more attention you seek from me. Typical


EXCELLENT!



freeFromUber said:


> Stupid.
> 
> Stupid.


NOT stupid. It once saved me from being raped.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shakur said:


> My original comment goes further. Taking something out of context would mean I was missing part of the story, which is incorrect both figuratively AND literally. You just had no reason to mention the man's ethnicity.
> 
> My contribution is simple. If you want your story taken seriously on all levels by all individuals, remember your audiences and take into account your own words before posting, talking or using whatever "forum," you choose. Thanks.
> 
> Also, for future reference, leave out the personal attacks, it's counterproductive and I'm sure you are better than that. Reported.


Since part of the man's conversation revolved around trying to get her interested by asking her if she'd been with a black man and so on, his race is going to be in the picture if she repeats what he said. So in this case it was quite relevant.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Why did you need to disclose ethnicity? What are you implying?
> 
> Man, is simple enough...leave the theatrics...
> 
> Reported


I just read the OP which was posted nearly a week ago and shows that it had been edited slightly more than one hour after it was created. Nowhere is ethnicity mentioned except where Damsel pertinently quotes an offensive comment by the pax. The sole basis for your complaint is internal.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Since part of the man's conversation revolved around trying to get her interested by asking her if she'd been with a black man and so on, his race is going to be in the picture if she repeats what he said. So in this case it was quite relevant.


Correct.
I've just re-read the OP, and the only mention of Tripp dog's ASSUMED colouring comes when Damsel quotes:


DamseLinDistresS said:


> Tripp dog then asked me if I ever been with a black man. I told him I have a good friend that's black and he's a man. He laughs about it and tells me he can do a lot of things for me that my man can't.


In fact, nowhere is it clarified by DD that Tripp dog is, in fact, "black", although his words indicate that, in probability, he is, and is even boastful about being so.
Certainly, DamseLinDistresS never states directly (or disparingly) that Tripp dog is any of: black, white, brown, yellow, or even Native American.
So, any claim of her being racist about Tripp dog, or any other "non-white" has no basis in any statement she's made on this thread.
Those on here contending otherwise and attacking the OP as as a "racist" might, therefore, care to review whether or not they're doing so for their own propaganda purposes.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Sex rideshare is a different app. Maybe he was confused.


----------



## RideshareinCali (May 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> For those of you who don't follow US history, let me give you a brief rundown of how we got here:
> 
> We have a group of people here that are entitled. The whole world revolves around them, and their 'problems'. It is the world's responsibility to see to their perceived problems.
> About 1780 or so the US imported people to be slaves. They were easily identified as slaves because they were black. About 100 years later slavery became economically unsustainable (a fact that many civilizations have realized through the centuries), and a great civil war was fought and hard won to keep the Union whole, and free the slaves. Interesting fact is that the Republican Party was formed specifically to end slavery.
> ...


Allow me to pile on: the very notion that your mother was inseminated by a white man is racist!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

RideshareinCali said:


> Allow me to pile on: the very notion that your mother was inseminated by a white man is racist!


Yeah, that's good for a chuckle, but Uberbastd's post can be challenged on some more concrete grounds such as his mention that U.S. slavery spanned a period of roughly 1780 to 1880 while he chides others for having a poor grasp of history.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Shakur was right about one thing Damsel said...she was being redundant by saying the guy was black. We all knew that.


----------



## Ubergirl26 (Jan 12, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So if she'd said she was single but not interested it would be NOT wrong?
> 
> Women say that because it is more likely to work than just saying no. But it's sad that men respect the idea that a woman "belongs" to another man more than they do the woman herself. Please don't perpetuate that idea.


It really is sad than in 2018 we still have to say we belong to a man in order for another man to respect us with the idea that we are taken or belong to someone. I'm a single female and have resorted to saying I have a boyfriend or husband when asked if I was single. The times I said I was single with no interest in these men they would insists and ask me what kind of man I was looking for. Just rejecting men hurts their egos they will try to make you feel bad and ask if they are not attractive enough for you smh.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Ubergirl26 said:


> It really is sad than in 2018 we still have to say we belong to a man in order for another man to respect us with the idea that we are taken or belong to someone. I'm a single female and have resorted to saying I have a boyfriend or husband when asked if I was single. The times I said I was single with no interest in these men they would insists and ask me what kind of man I was looking for. Just rejecting men hurts their egos they will try to make you feel bad and ask if they are not attractive enough for you smh.


And the more you reject their advances the more they persist. Honestly I come across this issue all the time. I don't entertain their questions and set boundaries from the beginning. I make it very clear any form of sexual harrrassment will not be tolerated and will be reported. The problem is you can't rationale with people who are under the influence. Some back off and apologize the whole ride and some will continue. Everyone has a tolerance level and knows how much they will put up with. It's up to you the driver to set your boundaries. It's sad that some of our fellow colleagues are pulling the race card out and/or saying we allow this behavior. Sad indeed!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Statia said:


> It's sad that some of our fellow colleagues are pulling the race card out and/or saying we allow this behavior. Sad indeed!


I agree. Stupid asshole behavior has nothing to do with race, and "boys will be boys" is no excuse. Assholes are just assholes...no matter how you approach them.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

A driver that I sometime run into in the Australian forums had a sister and wanted to share a post that another lady was having the issues with too...

@Sydney Uber . I understand Shebah will be looking to start in Adelaide in February and it will be interesting to see how that goes - for some of my female pax it will be just what they are looking for, others are less concerned.

For the record I have not had any situation (so far) which has been more than a little uncomfortable for me as a driver. In the main passengers have been very respectful of both myself and the car and the rest can be at times a little careless/thoughtless but not a problem.

Being a woman of mature (retired) years may help (I did have one occasion to take on some under 18 guys with beer in hand which ended with 'mum rant over') and I do tend to stick to peak hour and weekends rather than late at night (but in a better world I shouldn't need to...).
Trust me, sometime, somewhere you will get an unwelcome offer. If it's a drunk guy, with some problem in understanding no, it could turn nasty.

Frame the refusal in a "nice" way, at the same time giving them something to pity then fear.

My younger Sister drove cabs to help put herself through nursing school, always in good shape, she always got offers. She was about to give it away so this is what I told her to do.

Act grateful for the compliment "what! You wanna get to know ME! A Cabbie (UBERX driver)?? "Oohh, it's really tempting but I'm trying to reach a financial target that's still way off, it's for something really important to me - it for my own health." " Oh, it's sorta under control, but needs a lot of ongoing treatment and drugs, otherwise I'm fine"! "I guess you should know if you are gonna get to know me" " I have a loss of the body's cellular immunity, so I can get infections real easy if I don't keep my treatment up, that's why I need to work."!

She couldn't believe the weasel ways they rescinded their offers!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> Yeah, that's good for a chuckle, but Uberbastd's post can be challenged on some more concrete grounds such as his mention that U.S. slavery spanned a period of roughly 1780 to 1880 while he chides others for having a poor grasp of history.


Oh jeeze. If I'm off by a few hundred years one way or another does it really make a difference. The United States of America was founded in 1776 -- so I guess we can say that it started in this country in 1776; but the first slaves were actually brought to the continent in Jamestown in 1610 or so. Which was then part of Great Britain. That makes a big difference to my point. (not). My point being that, I am racist because I am white. It is self evident. 
Slavery was abolished in 1885 when the resident in the White House (a Republican) ratified the 13th Amendment. 
Doesn't change the fact that: I am a racist because I am white. Right?


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah. It always seems to be the driver's fault. I sometimes feel that guys retaliate, leave low ratings and even report me over things that didn't happen just because I refused their advances or refused to give my number on multiple occasions.


Do you have dash cam ?
If you don't you putting your self in a deep hole
If I was you I would take him to courts for sexual harassment 
Uber/Lyft will do nothing for you


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Oh jeeze. If I'm off by a few hundred years one way or another does it really make a difference. The United States of America was founded in 1776 -- so I guess we can say that it started in this country in 1776; but the first slaves were actually brought to the continent in Jamestown in 1610 or so. Which was then part of Great Britain. That makes a big difference to my point. (not). My point being that, I am racist because I am white. It is self evident.
> Slavery was abolished in 1885 when the resident in the White House (a Republican) ratified the 13th Amendment.
> Doesn't change the fact that: I am a racist because I am white. Right?


Yes true, you're white and therefore racist. In 1885 the civil war had ended TWENTY YEARS BEFORE and klan raids were just heating up.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ubergirl26 said:


> It really is sad than in 2018 we still have to say we belong to a man in order for another man to respect us with the idea that we are taken or belong to someone. I'm a single female and have resorted to saying I have a boyfriend or husband when asked if I was single. The times I said I was single with no interest in these men they would insists and ask me what kind of man I was looking for. Just rejecting men hurts their egos they will try to make you feel bad and ask if they are not attractive enough for you smh.


Actually even if I say I have a bf true or not, some guys are still insistent on getting with you.

Not interested.

When you say that, they'll either pursue harder or call u a B*.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually even if I say I have a bf true or not, some guys are still insistent on getting with you.
> 
> Not interested.
> 
> When you say that, they'll either pursue harder or call u a B*.


Personally I don't force my self on no women
And I dislike dudes who do that
I am muscular over 6ft dude and keep a dash cam and protection with me
So anyone try to be "funny" and I had to defend my self I don't have problem proving my point
To all ladies who do Uber/Lyft out there put your dash cam and sue everyone who you feel sexually harassing you that's the only way to deter those pricks


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually even if I say I have a bf true or not, some guys are still insistent on getting with you.
> 
> Not interested.
> 
> When you say that, they'll either pursue harder or call u a B*.


Eventually the #MeToo movement should have a positive effect.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Do you have dash cam ?
> If you don't you putting your self in a deep hole
> If I was you I would take him to courts for sexual harassment
> Uber/Lyft will do nothing for you


I don't have a dash cam. I thought about getting one when I first started and it's been about a year now driving without a cam. I've been procrastinating way too long

Taking them to court will probably costs me more than I would gain from it unless it's a really serious issue.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I don't have a dash cam. I thought about getting one when I first started and it's been about a year now driving without a cam. I've been procrastinating way too long
> 
> Taking them to court will probably costs me more than I would gain from it unless it's a really serious issue.


When you have recording or footage for what happened
It will be easy case
According to you that dude suggested having sex with you
That's good enough reason to the court to register him as sex offender
One time I had a gay ****** figure try to be suggestive guess what I stopped the car grab them physically out of the car and drove away if they resisted I will fight back as self defense all recorded on the cam as they start the harassment


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You don't really even have to "fight them in court" Just report it to the police and show them video and the police will take it from there if it "serious enough" or they just bored. He'll probably get a fine which is fair enough  It not a he said she said anymore when it on camera.

But be warned though... You'll get a lot less offers for stuff and ur stories will suffer as people realize you got a camera they'll just behave a lot better since it no longer the wild west and unprotected driver. The riders that are going to kill you anyways will do so regardless of the fact you got a camera or no camera  That unavoidable.  Safe driving Miss DamseLinDistresS and have a good rest of the week.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


I"ve been in situations where I felt threatened, so what I did was pull into a 7 eleven, or a place where there are lights and people, and then grab my keys, exit the car, and tell them to leave the car ( or the police will be called ). then, report them to Lyft ( isn't there a number for you to call them? ) . Good luck. And yeah, that's sexual abuse, flat out. As a woman, you might consider working the day shift, or work the airport.

I see that you are in San Diego? I work SD airport a lot. It pays, but you gotta stick it out, sometimes it doesn't seem to be good, but then you got a few long ones to make up for it. streets are better ( only when it's busy, though ). Nice thing about the airport is it's just people wanting to go home, or check into a hotel, no party hardies, which is nice. By the way, a lot of gals work the SD airport, just because it's safe. You can work till about midnight before the flights end.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


Why do the screenshots show different battery capacity....while the time is the same at 2:52? How does the battery go from 31% to 52% immediately? UBER CSI is on the case


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Because it an Iphone with supercharger


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Because it an Iphone with supercharger


Nice...I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. ........?
> 
> Why are pax's still able to send us messages well after the ride is over but we can't?!!!
> This is not the first time this has happened but I'm feeling pretty frustrated with this ongoing issue.


1) 5.0 star passengers are a red flag. It indicates a new account, meaning they were possibly deactivated previously.

2) passengers can text your shortly after the ride so that they can tell you if they left something in the car.

3) TIP: especially on Lyft: when a male starts with this shit, immediately set a firm boundary, and *stop being polite*. Males take politeness as an invitation. State firmly "sir if you don't end this talk now, I will end the ride."

4) Or if it seems to be escalating, drive immediately into the nearest lighted business, such as a gas station, park in clear view of other customers,a the clerk, and cameras, end the ride, and order him out of the car. Call 911 immediately, and ask for the police if he does not immediately cooperate.

5) On Lyft especially DO NOT WORRY about a 1 star rating. Lyft support will erase it in a situation like this. But for both Lyft and uber, a deactivated passenger's rating will disappear anyway.

6) GET A DASH CAM that records both inside and out of your car. Just having camera there makes passengers behave better.

7) take a self defense class so you feel more secure in these situations. Male predators look for weak targets, thrive on fear. They back down fast when challenged. Be assertive and **** being polite.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Reasonable guy wouldn't be asking an Uber driver for $ex. Already in the out of bounds area. I use to work in security and doesn't matter if the lady punches him kick him or tell him to go away a man that is determined will not. They will not leave you alone no matter what. Unless their own safety and well being is threaten in which case brings them back to earth.

This usually involves me stepping in as security and telling him that he has to leave the club/bar as I now deem you too intoxicated to remain here since you cannot understand english anymore and the lady has clearly told you for the past four hours she does not want to go home with you...  Talking to them and giving them any kind of attention only gives them a signal that it okay.

Been times I've evicted both guy and girl when they were both confrontational towards each other... Girl ask guy to buy her a hundred drinks and after she had enough to drink go back on the dance floor ignores the guy. Guy get upset and drama unfolds... Talk with both of them and tell them both to leave the venue and be adults. Most of the times just battle of the sexes with games.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> 1) 5.0 star passengers are a red flag. It indicates a new account, meaning they were possibly deactivated previously.
> 
> 2) passengers can text your shortly after the ride so that they can tell you if they left something in the car.
> 
> ...


I train with my kids at least once a week. They train in MMA and their coach who's a really good friend has taken it upon himself to be my pax and has showed me a thing or two. Not that that's going to really going to stop them but luckily haven't had to.



Immoralized said:


> Reasonable guy wouldn't be asking an Uber driver for $ex. Already in the out of bounds area. I use to work in security and doesn't matter if the lady punches him kick him or tell him to go away a man that is determined will not. They will not leave you alone no matter what. Unless their own safety and well being is threaten in which case brings them back to earth.
> 
> This usually involves me stepping in as security and telling him that he has to leave the club/bar as I now deem you too intoxicated to remain here since you cannot understand english anymore and the lady has clearly told you for the past four hours she does not want to go home with you...  Talking to them and giving them any kind of attention only gives them a signal that it okay.
> 
> Been times I've evicted both guy and girl when they were both confrontational towards each other... Girl ask guy to buy her a hundred drinks and after she had enough to drink go back on the dance floor ignores the guy. Guy get upset and drama unfolds... Talk with both of them and tell them both to leave the venue and be adults. Most of the times just battle of the sexes with games.


You would be surprised. I've had at least 3 propositions and they weren't from Trip Dog characters. On the country they came from very affluent neighborhoods and they were all above the age of 50. And yes I had a couple that argued and the woman was very aggressive hitting and slapping. I felt bad for the guy. I wanted to turn around And slap her but what I did do was pull to aside and told her that her ride was over and I would drop off her boyfriend home safely that's when she got real quiet. She then began apologizing to me


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Older guys that pretty normal thing  Same with young intoxicated guys. Just how it is... Having things in place as deterrence like camera and such is a big help.

Probably having somebody to call on the phone with wireless earpiece so you don't have to "engage in convo" with the unreasonable rider.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Older guys that pretty normal thing  Same with young intoxicated guys. Just how it is... Having things in place as deterrence like camera and such is a big help.
> 
> Probably having somebody to call on the phone with wireless earpiece so you don't have to "engage in convo" with the unreasonable rider.


Well I worked in a mental health clinic for many years so I've seen crazy, all kinds, just Gotta know how to talk to them or how to not talk to them it depends the situation overall the majority of my rides are good ones and they're decent people and then you have your clowns that make for a quick laugh and lastly you have some bad apples few but they're out there. And yes it's time for a dash cam. Couldn't afford it before but will definitely be investing in one ASAP. Hopefully it's easy to install.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Reasonable guy wouldn't be asking an Uber driver for $ex. Already in the out of bounds area. I use to work in security and doesn't matter if the lady punches him kick him or tell him to go away a man that is determined will not. They will not leave you alone no matter what. Unless their own safety and well being is threaten in which case brings them back to earth.
> 
> This usually involves me stepping in as security and telling him that he has to leave the club/bar as I now deem you too intoxicated to remain here since you cannot understand english anymore and the lady has clearly told you for the past four hours she does not want to go home with you...  Talking to them and giving them any kind of attention only gives them a signal that it okay.
> 
> Been times I've evicted both guy and girl when they were both confrontational towards each other... Girl ask guy to buy her a hundred drinks and after she had enough to drink go back on the dance floor ignores the guy. Guy get upset and drama unfolds... Talk with both of them and tell them both to leave the venue and be adults. Most of the times just battle of the sexes with games.


Another reason why I rarely pick up from the bars
Everybody is drunk and I'm not really a heavy drinker so I am most the time sober so I cannot really have any healthy conversation with either women or men in those bars


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


What if he texted the this is lyft. Message?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Slavery was abolished in 1885 when the resident in the White House (a Republican) ratified the 13th Amendment.


1865



UberBastid said:


> Doesn't change the fact that: I am a racist because I am white. Right?


I might attribute your post to inebriation, but not racism.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I don't have a dash cam. I thought about getting one when I first started and it's been about a year now driving without a cam. I've been procrastinating way too long
> 
> Taking them to court will probably costs me more than I would gain from it unless it's a really serious issue.


Having a dash cam and pointing it out would be a pretty strong deterrent for inappropriate behavior, I would think....unless the sign on your back window says.....FAKE TAXI


----------



## Magnum P. I. (Dec 1, 2017)

I like how we ignore overtly racist comments made by a certain portion of the population.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Magnum P. I. said:


> I like how we ignore overtly racist comments made by a certain portion of the population.


You mean like by those on the receiving end of the racism shite-stick? When one bears not the burden of needing to defend oneself against a history of genuine racist aggression, then parroted remarks from the historically oppressed should fall like gnats against one's pride. Let an ignorant buffoon dig his own hole.


----------



## Junior_14 (Nov 2, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had just finished dropping someone off and then I get a ping from someone named Tripp dog, this red flag #1. As soon as I start driving I get a text message from Tripp dog:
> View attachment 194178
> 
> Red flag #2
> ...


They can because Lyft platform sucks.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Statia said:


> Well I worked in a mental health clinic for many years so I've seen crazy, all kinds, just Gotta know how to talk to them or how to not talk to them it depends the situation overall the majority of my rides are good ones and they're decent people and then you have your clowns that make for a quick laugh and lastly you have some bad apples few but they're out there. And yes it's time for a dash cam. Couldn't afford it before but will definitely be investing in one ASAP. Hopefully it's easy to install.


A mental health background and MMA training are two excellent tools for a female driver to have at your disposal. Throw in a dash cam, pepper spray and a taser and you're good to go.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dear UP brain trust:

I am a real estate broker. My wife is a real estate agent.
In California an agent must work under the license of a broker.
Recently I left the brokerage we were with for 20 years and I hung out my own shingle. 
My wife went with me, and she has 'hung' her license under mine - which makes me her supervising broker.
So, here's my question: If I ask her for sex can I get in trouble? She works for me, but I DO have the pink slip (marriage license). I would like to keep BOTH of my licenses, and not be abstinent. 

Sign me,
Confused (and horny) in California


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Dear UP brain trust:
> 
> I am a real estate broker. My wife is a real estate agent.
> In California an agent must work under the license of a broker.
> ...


You might want to get a second opinion from the California BRE.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Dear UP brain trust:
> 
> I am a real estate broker. My wife is a real estate agent.
> In California an agent must work under the license of a broker.
> ...


Your scenario prompts the inquiry of how similar situations would play out with spousal teams of lawyer/client, psychiatrist/patient, cop/robber, cowboy/Indian, et cetera.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RideshareinCali said:


> "A molecule entered the car..."


A molecule entered the mode of transportation...

Come on, have we learned nothing?

Smh...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Now, today, I am told that I should be ashamed to not only be white, but to be American.





UberBastid said:


> I am prejudiced. Easily identified as a racist because I am white.





UberBastid said:


> My point being that, I am racist because I am white. It is self evident.





UberBastid said:


> Doesn't change the fact that: I am a racist because I am white. Right?


What the hell? No, you being a racist has nothing at all to do with your skin color.

It has everything to do with statements like the one below.



UberBastid said:


> That I owe everything to someone I don't even know; and probably wouldn't like if I did know, because we're different colors.


I don't know what your end game is, hell I'm not even sure what game you're playing at all. If you are being accused of being a bigot, chances are it's because you are one, not because you're white.

You are a racist. You are a bigot. You hide it behind patriotism or play victim. Poor me , I'm white and ever n***** out takes offense to what I do or say. Let me tell you, I didn't know you were white when I first figured you to be a bigot.

I've been on this forum for more than a minute. I've enjoyed many of your posts. Actually many is in understatement.

I no longer can enjoy them. Not because I don't read them, I do. It is because of I know you as a hateful racist and my disgust for that overshadows whatever nonsense I'm reading. Even your last post in this thread, I should have chuckled.

I did not. Know why?

It's because as I read it, the first thought I had was I wonder if he'd turn down business from one of the Asians he hates, or a black family simply because they are black.

There are plenty of hate groups, white pride groups out there, I'm sure more than a few have online forums where you can post. Keep that shit out of here.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I saw this and totally thought of this thread:


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

sellkatsell44 shouldn't be teasing guys like that


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Oh jeeze. If I'm off by a few hundred years one way or another does it really make a difference. The United States of America was founded in 1776 -- so I guess we can say that it started in this country in 1776; but the first slaves were actually brought to the continent in Jamestown in 1610 or so. Which was then part of Great Britain. That makes a big difference to my point. (not). My point being that, I am racist because I am white. It is self evident.
> Slavery was abolished in 1885 when the resident in the White House (a Republican) ratified the 13th Amendment.
> Doesn't change the fact that: I am a racist because I am white. Right?


Just so you know...the "resident in the White House", aka the president, does not ratify, and plays NO ROLE in any constitutional amendment.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> Just so you know...the "resident in the White House", aka the president, does not ratify, and plays NO ROLE in any constitutional amendment.


Yes, of course, you are correct.
And President Lincoln had nothing to do with ending slavery in this country.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, of course, you are correct.
> And President Lincoln had nothing to do with ending slavery in this country.


He most definitely did...my point was he did not ratify the 13th amendment...let's stick with facts, chief.


----------

